# fruit bats



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

just having a chat with my dads girlfriend today and she has alot of animals she said shed always wanted to keep fruit bats

i said id ask on here could anybody point me in the direction?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Manchester Pets & Aquatics have 2. They're not the massive type though....they are quite small, but cute:flrt:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

They are not that hard to get hold of, but be aware, they can poop a lot and it can be very smelly so they can take a lot of work to feed and keep clean! You'd want as large an enclosure as possible - I know someone who once kept them free flying in a room but really, you do not want that poop all over your electricals and your furnishings. They can eat a large amount of fruit and need feeding daily, I have a fruit eating bird that costs me £7 a week on his own to feed - allocate a much higher budget to feed a trio of fruit bat's I'd think unless you can get fruit from a wholesaler.

I know we have had keepers of them on the forums in the past, don't know anyone offhand I can refer you to though.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

All depends on what species you intend to keep really, Largely nocturnal and from a warm climate the enclosure need to be large and easy to maintain. Fruit eaters smell period, and are very messy in both their feeding and toilet habits. Fruit bats can be expensive to feed however some prefer a Nectar based diet which can be purchased in a powder form and made up as a solution daily (the same type of food nectar feeding birds such as Lorries are fed).
Lots of research is needed but if your serious I might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

I always loved fruit bats and could watch them for an age at Amazonia. (The indoor rainforest in Glasgow)
But I would also note how messy they are! When I'm a millionaire and can have something built especially for them then I'll get a wee group. ...what is the correct collective noun for bats? Flock?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Darklas said:


> I always loved fruit bats and could watch them for an age at Amazonia. (The indoor rainforest in Glasgow)
> But I would also note how messy they are! When I'm a millionaire and can have something built especially for them then I'll get a wee group. ...what is the correct collective noun for bats? Flock?


It's a colony of bats


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

I thought colony! But wasn't sure. 
But yes, they are fascinating. But an awful lot of work I'm sure.


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

wow thanks guys appreciate all the help i will pass this info on


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I used to work at a bat hospital for british bats but we occasionally had the odd fruit bat to look after if people didn't want them any more etc. All of the above points are spot on, also if you have a number I would say they will probably make more noise than you expect too. Moving about, landing from flight and just communicating. Man can they chitter!


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

anybody have any caresheets for these guys??


----------

